# 261311 Analyst Programmer



## nkalisetti (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi, Received a positive skill assessment for 261311. Currently have 55 points with Ielts 6 in each band... 1. Any chances to get SS ielts Band 6 to get addl 5points 2. Any state currently offering for 261311 with band 6


----------



## HarshMalan (May 29, 2014)

nkalisetti said:


> Hi, Received a positive skill assessment for 261311. Currently have 55 points with Ielts 6 in each band... 1. Any chances to get SS ielts Band 6 to get addl 5points 2. Any state currently offering for 261311 with band 6


Hi , I have too applied in same category .currently I have 50 points with 6 band in each. is there any state sponsoring for regional migration. also going with regional migration , is it a right move . please share thoughts on this .
Please help me on this


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

It is Victoria only now.

However, it is recommended to wait till July 1st and then apply whoever is sponsoring this code as then the quota gets refreshed


----------



## HarshMalan (May 29, 2014)

mainak said:


> It is Victoria only now.
> 
> However, it is recommended to wait till July 1st and then apply whoever is sponsoring this code as then the quota gets refreshed


Thank you so much for quick reply.
Could you please also let me know your thoughts on regional migration.
States will sponsor only if there will be jobs ? Right?
And we have to stay in that region for 2 years . . and from this 1 year we have to have full time job exp in our own field or from other field as well?
In case if someone does not get FT job for complete 1 year . . .is he or she not eligible for applying for PR.
Thanks


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

HarshMalan said:


> Thank you so much for quick reply.
> Could you please also let me know your thoughts on regional migration.
> States will sponsor only if there will be jobs ? Right?
> And we have to stay in that region for 2 years . . and from this 1 year we have to have full time job exp in our own field or from other field as well?
> ...


states will sponsor on their own judgment

in practical world, none of that bonds to the fact that state is having a plenty of jobs in that field.

to better explain - it is Just nomination, No Sponsorship - hence with nomination you just get 5 points but no help in securing a job


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

I have applied for the same occupation and currently waiting for nomination from Victoria since it is the only one at the moment with Open status for 261311 code.

In my opinion it doesn't not matter if you apply now or after 1st July because they have already announced of keeping all occupations open in the next year as well.

Good Luck


----------



## HarshMalan (May 29, 2014)

enzee said:


> I have applied for the same occupation and currently waiting for nomination from Victoria since it is the only one at the moment with Open status for 261311 code.
> 
> In my opinion it doesn't not matter if you apply now or after 1st July because they have already announced of keeping all occupations open in the next year as well.
> 
> Good Luck


Guys any update for regional migration for 261311 ? Is it fine going Australia on temporary visa for 4 years and finding job than and there , or by connecting through consultants. Please do share your thoughts n experience if anybody has.

Thanks


----------



## Bindiya82 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello everyone I'm new to the Forum. I'm planning to apply for 261311 analyst programmer, can any one pls share the reference letter to me,would be a great help


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Bindiya82 said:


> Hello everyone I'm new to the Forum. I'm planning to apply for 261311 analyst programmer, can any one pls share the reference letter to me,would be a great help


I copied exactly the same one as ACS example and only changed names(company name, my name, my title, manager name etc.) and dates. I only removed one of the duty listed there (assisting with financial one) and it was approved.


----------



## Bindiya82 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks spark....however it would be good if I can some reference letters as I need to show 10 yrs of programming experience with different employer


----------



## Bindiya82 (Sep 29, 2015)

pple can u pls help me with the references letter, it would be really helpful


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Bindiya82 said:


> Thanks spark....however it would be good if I can some reference letters as I need to show 10 yrs of programming experience with different employer


Not too sure if I get the question but if you have different employers you need to have separate reference letter for each employer.


----------



## Bindiya82 (Sep 29, 2015)

yeah u right and I need to show my growth from Analyst to Manager, so the job and responsibilites need to be very specific


----------



## randompick (Jan 2, 2019)

can you help me rpl sample..need to know who to write it


----------



## isharawlc93 (9 mo ago)

HarshMalan said:


> Hi , I have too applied in same category .currently I have 50 points with 6 band in each. is there any state sponsoring for regional migration. also going with regional migration , is it a right move . please share thoughts on this .
> Please help me on this


Did you get the invitation friend?


----------

